# Non-Releasable Pigeon - Indian Trail NC



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

One of my duck rescue friends who is a wildlife rehabilitator has a non-releasable pigeon that needs to find a forever home. If you can offer a home to this bird, please let me know.

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Terry Any more info on the bird, Homing, Fancy or Feral.Is it banded.Thanks JEFF


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Terry,

Do you know if they will ship?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I believe it is a feral but will find out for sure and try to get some pics. I'll ask about shipping also.

Thanks for the interest!

Terry


----------



## Nosferatu09 (Mar 5, 2008)

any updates in this case? if anything I'd love to take him as my first pigeon... but I'd need someone to talk to since I have no experience what so ever


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't know if this bird is still needing a home. I'll try to find out. For any members wanting to adopt a bird, please do let us know here. There is NEVER any shortage of pigeons or doves needing homes.

Terry


----------



## Nosferatu09 (Mar 5, 2008)

well any good sites that have non releasable pigeons listed? lately I've gotten my own feral flock out here haha... -there were my 7 outside my window this morning with a couple friends it was adorable-

any news on this one terry? its been forever 


-Carlos


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Nosferatu09 said:


> any news on this one terry? its been forever
> 
> -Carlos


Hi Carlos! Yes, this pigeon found a very good home. The rehabber got very busy and didn't have a chance to let me know that a home had been found until just a day or two ago.

Terry


----------



## Nosferatu09 (Mar 5, 2008)

ah sweet, glad he has a home then =] good news


----------

